# Salvini Beauty Contest....Enter Your Salvini



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

This is my little beauty


















Lets see pics of your Sals


----------



## madfish325 (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's mine I got it 6 days ago.I had to use flash to get a decent pic.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

She's a lot better looking in person :wink:


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

WoW!  Those are great looking Salvini. I wish mine wasn't so brown.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice, very nice Sals there :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

She looks huge! How big is that beauty gage?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

He is a male! he takes offense to that one! but the red on his belly is awful nice for a male isnt he!

he is around 6" maybe a tad more.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Oops  sorry but I thought I saw a dark blotch on his dorsal fin. That is awesome color for a male.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Gorgeous Sals everyone!!! :thumb:

I had a male whose color was okay but he was the shyest fish I'd ever had. Never really saw him you know?? Ended up giving him away recently. Wouldn't have been able to do that if he'd been nearly as beautiful as the girls here!! :wink:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I here a lot about shy salvini, this guy is a big exception to that, he chases my fingers lol, he likes to fight with the mirror to.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My Sal is a little shy, she has been getting better the longer I have her. As far as the other fish in the tank she is Queen Bee. She only backs down to Fedor. She pushes my Jag around all the time. My Jag is so mellow.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Only in the last few days has my Sal started coming to the surface when I open the lid to feed, etc. She still spends a lot of her time hiding but is getting better.

Funny thing is the 5 month old kitten likes to press up against the glass and swat at the fish (through the glass). Whenever we bring her to the tank the salvini will rush out and charge the glass, flare, and act really aggressive. Only at the cat.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Comic Sans said:


> Only in the last few days has my Sal started coming to the surface when I open the lid to feed, etc. She still spends a lot of her time hiding but is getting better.
> 
> Funny thing is the 5 month old kitten likes to press up against the glass and swat at the fish (through the glass). Whenever we bring her to the tank the salvini will rush out and charge the glass, flare, and act really aggressive. Only at the cat.


my fish do this to my Ball Python...


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

My girl


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

nice Salvini *phishes*, but may I request more pictures of that convict? looks like a brute, nothing better looking then a beef cake of a convict!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya but look at the size of the Sal! How big is she?   A real beauty there :thumb:


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

gage said:


> nice Salvini *phishes*, but may I request more pictures of that convict? looks like a brute, nothing better looking then a beef cake of a convict!


Thanks, and here are more pics. He is about 11 years old and about 6''. I think he is going blind, because of his age. I have tried treating him w/ melafex because of his cloudy eyes. He still has no problem finding food.





































Here is a really old pic.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe, he's awesome, and had a great long life to by the sounds of it, hope he lives to 15+ for you!


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

gage said:


> hehe, he's awesome, and had a great long life to by the sounds of it, hope he lives to 15+ for you!


Thanks. He is one tough little fish and the dominate one in that tank.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

cichlidfeesh is def the winner here


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

a little late to the party i guess, but I got a good shot of my little female today.


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

One of my Salvinis.
Can you guys tell me its a male or female? My guess is Male because of all the bluish pearling.


----------



## underOATH87 (Apr 14, 2007)

man this really makes me want to get another Salvini. Theres 1 left at my LFS but IDK...I get these impulse buys which is my downfall.


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

I feel the same way. There is also one left at my LFS but it's a male.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

underOATH87 said:


> ...I get these impulse buys which is my downfall.


 :lol: :lol: Oh ya I have the same problem. :lol:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's the pair I had spawn last year. The male, upper fish, was the most yellow male I'd ever seen. He darkened up a bit later, and then turned into Mr. Hyde, taking out the female. In November I amazingly found another female, same size as him, and they managed to spawn a couple of times - before he offed her, too. After that he had to leave so someone else could spawn in the 125.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Mines starting to turn brighter yellow since I put a juvenile Tiger Oscar in with her.

She has lots of nice blue. No red yet though, shes just under 3''.


----------



## Kellem (Mar 19, 2009)

abhinaba said:


> One of my Salvinis.
> Can you guys tell me its a male or female? My guess is Male because of all the bluish pearling.


That is 100% male.


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

Kellem,
Thanks for the input.
I am totally at loss if there is no black spot on the dorsal fin and none of my 3 sals have the spot.

Can you please tell me what is the key indicator here based on which you made the judgement?

Thanks,
Abhi


----------



## darryl2786 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is my sal. I think its a female. Still young only about 4 months old.
It loves to bully my JD, but as soon as that JD gets some size... revenge will be his 


















Is it agreed that this sal is female?
also.. how do you tell with sals?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Female Salvini will have a black blotch on the dorsal and the male doesn't. The males also will have more spangling. Here's some pics to help you out!









Female









Female









Female









Male









Male



> It loves to bully my JD, but as soon as that JD gets some size... revenge will be his


I doubt it........Salvini are tough and don't back down! They will do whatever it takes to be the king or queen of the tank!

Man I love Salvini! :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh yeah I almost forgot! Your salvini looks to be a male but I need more pictures to be for sure!


----------



## Norcalmike (Feb 10, 2009)

kinda blurry
still young can anyone sex my salvini. Think its a female has the blotch, its been digging a pit with my firemouth, hope they dont make any babies


----------



## MCHR (Aug 18, 2009)

My sal....bit over 7" now :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> still young can anyone sex my salvini. Think its a female has the blotch, its been digging a pit with my firemouth, hope they dont make any babies


Yep female! Yep they are getting ready to spawn! Look out!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Any more Pics, The sal is a great looking fish. Could a breading pair be kept in a 3 foot tank? could a pair be kept with a pair of cons in a 4 foot tank?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

They are beautiful and great fish. Yes, a pair could be kept in a 3ft tank make sure you have a divider handy. They will need to be by themselves and maybe some targets like Giant Danios, Black Skirts, and other big bodied, fast, and strong fish. I know it says so in the cookie cutters as a plan but I don't agree with it and I don't see it working. I had one pair in my 55 gal and they took over the whole tank. IMO Salvini if kept as breeding pairs should be kept by themselves unless it's at least a 6 ft tank. However, if you want to try it you can. Just make sure you divide the pairs when need be.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice Sals everyone!

Here's my female. I've only had her a couple weeks. She's about 2-1/2". I need to get a better pic of her. She's pretty shy except at feeding time.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very beautiful female jeaninel. :thumb:


----------

